# DIY CO2 Questions...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has had experience with DIY CO2 with 2L pop bottles. I've heard that they can explode! How safe are they? I know there are a lot of recipes out there to mix your own CO2 in terms of what type of yeast to use and different measurements. What have people out there used?


----------



## crash (Mar 14, 2006)

DIY co2 system works great for tanks of max size 55gallon I think.
I have one running fo 45 gallons and its has done wonders to my plants.
especially the lotus.
I would highly recommed, make sure its done right with a control valve and reverse flow stopper. 
Amol


----------



## number6 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeast divides a finite number of times and produces CO2 in anaerobic conditions until it poisons itself with alchohol. 

With that in mind, you can be quite creative with DIY CO2. 

daisy chain bottles and stagger age for larger tanks. Add the hagen ladder to increase diffusion. 

Add multiple ladders for very large tanks... 

do it right, and the bottles will never explode. Mess it up and you can fill your tank with a gross yeast sugar mix... 

What size tank, how much light?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been using it on and off for 2 years without any incident.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

The Hagen CO2 bottles are quite safe since they're thick walled, and probably much less likely to explode than a pop bottle. I think they may also have a safety relief valve as well.


----------



## number6 (Jun 5, 2006)

"explode" is not exactly the right description of what any DIY mix can do... 
they can either pop their line, or they shoot the yeast mix into the aquarium... 
both the Hagen container and the 2l pop bottles can do this... 

what the Hagen bottle (or other re-inforced juice bottles) cannot do that makes it better than the 2l pop bottles is collapse due to any suction on the bottle. A 2L pop bottle can get sucked in on itself allowing the yeast mix to get sucked up into the tank... 

I use the 1.79L re-inforced juice bottles and then this can't reall happen.. 

hope that helps.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> I use the 1.79L re-inforced juice bottles and then this can't reall happen..


I am going to give this a try tonight for the first time. Any tips? What is the best recipé for a bottle this size?


----------

